# bala/silver sharks



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

has anyone ever experienced this?
I fed my 2 bala's some cucumber the other day and more or less straight away they start going at it getting all fruity with each other, thought no more of it and tonight I thought I would give them some more cucumber and low and behold they are at it again, it seems that cucumber is an aphrodisiac to them


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yet again.... 1st bite and the bam they at it, performing a merry dance lol..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very interesting..it would be awesome to be able to breed Bala Sharks...all we need are tanks big enough and the proper spawning materials..


----------

